# Getting OpenCL to work with Intel iGPUs?



## `Orum (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm trying to get an Intel HD 530 to show up as a valid OpenCL device, but try as I might, I've been unsuccessful so far.  I've installed intel-compute-runtime, and drm-kmod (and loaded the driver), but it's still not listed by `clinfo`.  I've also added the account running it to the 'video' group, but this hasn't changed anything.  The CPU is listed, as I have installed pocl, but no GPU.  Is there something I still need to install to get it working?

Some additional info, from `pciconf -lcbv`:

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x07a31028 chip=0x19128086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 530'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf6000000, size 16777216, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf000, size 64, enabled
    cap 09[40] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 0 version 1
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 root endpoint max data 128(128) FLR
    cap 05[ac] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    ecap 001b[100] = unknown 1
    ecap 000f[200] = ATS 1
    ecap 0013[300] = unknown 1
```


----------

